# My used 2012 Pathfinder...



## Slogun (Sep 21, 2013)

This forum is a great resource and appears to have a very knowledgeable group. Thanks for providing it.

I had researched it quite a bit before looking and liked what I heard. And then, with the papers signed with only the title to my trade to be givin to the Dealer I stumbled on the transmission/coolant issues with Nissan's truck line of vehicles. I had only minutes to decide what to do. Since, I bought the best supplemental warranty the dealer offered (100,000 miles) I decided to go ahead with the deal. This is a 2012 four liter with 33,000 miles.

I really like the vehicle, please let me know if the tranny/coolant issue is a real concern. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The issue is the radiator; the integral cooler can leak and cause cross-contamination and ruin the automatic transmission. The good news for you is that it applies to 2005-2010 Pathfinder/Xterras/Frontiers. Your 2012 will have the updated radiator, so this should not be a concern. There's a great source of info for the R51 Pathfinder at the Pathfinder forum:

The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com

One issue with the R51 is the soft rear suspension, which will bottom out over bumps. A cheap and common fix is the installation of Airlift 1000 air bags, which run about $80/set and take less than an hour to install. Some will go a little further and upgrade the rear shocks to a monotube type, like Bilstein HD's or Monroe Reflex. Good luck with your Pathy!


----------



## Slogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link!...looks like another valuable forum. How do we know 2011/2012's are not affected by the problem? Maybe the numbers (mileage) are simply not in yet on those model years.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan has somewhat "admitted" there is a problem with the 2005-10 radiators and has created a radiator program to extend the warranty on those vehicles. I provided a link at the bottom to Nissan Assist; click on the link for FAQ's and it will answer some of your questions. Many feel the radiators should be recalled and the NHTSA has been investigating the issue. Nissan did lose a class-action lawsuit in NY state, which resulted in Nissan changing the extended warranty that was already in place and adding cost caps to those with failures over 80000 miles up to 100000 miles. The vast majority of failures have been on the first generation of the R51: 2005-2007. There have been a few 2008s that have failed and been reported at thenissanpath.com, no 2009 models and only one 2010 model. Nissan has changed the part number of the radiator, but the 2010 had the "updated" number, so that threw out the theory that those with the new part number would not be affected. Personally, I didn't want to deal with the issue on my 2007, so I replaced the radiator with an aftermarket unit. For me, it was cheap insurance!

NissanAssist.com


----------



## Slogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for you help in understanding this. I have read much of what's available on this issue. I guess there will always be an question in my mind concerning Nissan addressing the problem with the model years in the Class Action suit and crossing there fingers with 2011/2012's. Simply gambling that there won't be a round two Class Action suit. 

The one 2010 that was affected...is that known because it's a member of these forums? Not everyone participates...perhaps there are many more unknown cases and only Nissan has the real numbers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 2010 was reported on thenissanpath.com, which I frequent almost daily. That certainly doesn't mean it's the only one that experienced a failure, just the only one that reported it on that site, so far. If you still have concerns, you can always do what's referred to as the "bypass method." The Pathfinders in North America come with a descent size auxiliary trans cooler mounted in front of the A/C condenser. What many have done is removed the trans cooler hoses from the radiator and capped the fittings. They then run the hoses so that the ATF is cooled solely by the auxiliary cooler, eliminating the possibility if engine coolant/ATF cross-contamination. My biggest issue with this is that ATF should operate in the 175-200 degree F. range and the radiator's integral cooler is used not only to cool the ATF, but also to warm it when it's cold and maintain it within the proper range. If you live in an area where it gets extremely cold (ie Canada or Buffalo, NY), you probably shouldn't bypass the integral cooler. A better option would be to install an aftermarket radiator. You can get a Canadian-made Spectra Premium radiator for around $130 online or a made-in-China radiator (which I did and was very happy with it) for $74 from Parts Express on Ebay. Personally, having a 2012 model, I would just leave it alone as they are not addressed in the program and I've not heard of any issues from 2011 or later owners. If some start occurring, then I would be more concerned.


----------



## Slogun (Sep 21, 2013)

All good advice. I'll go with your last bit of advice and try to keep tabs on the matter. I love the vehicle by the way. I think Nissan should have kept the concept and improved/updated on it rather than joining the trend towards Crossovers or adding a Crossover model to their existing line of vehicles. It reminds me of my '09 Explorer, another truck we lost.


----------

